# My Nürburgring Nordschleife Pics from 10.10.2004



## ///ACS330Ci (Dec 5, 2003)

OK, not a Mini but very nice 











Over 270 more of my Ring pictures at http://www.damajoo.org/phpBB2/album_cat.php?cat_id=7http://www.damajoo.com/phpBB2/album_cat.php?cat_id=7


----------

